

Commodore 64 themed placeholder site (code on github) - kkovacs
http://priorityqueue.co.uk

======
rachelbythebay
So close.

    
    
        LOAD "BLAH",8
        
        SEARCHING FOR BLAH
        ?FILE NOT FOUND  ERROR
        READY.

